
Samsung acquires Joyent - nodivbyzero
https://www.joyent.com/blog/samsung-acquires-joyent
======
brudgers
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11913652](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11913652)

